# Wiry hair on a poodle?



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

My dog's hair used to be cottony soft. I shaved her really short about a month ago (about half inch left). When her fur grew back, I noticed wiry hairs down her back that grew faster than the soft hair.

Is it wrong to shave her so short? Is it normal for poodle to have wiry hair?


----------



## Pippa's Mom (Nov 17, 2012)

We experienced this with my mum's Mini Poodle who was shaved because of a severe flea infestation (bad year for fleas, oh boy was it ever). I'm curious as well!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

A correct poodle coat is NOT soft. This is a huge misconception, and because poodles (small ones in particular) are so popular and bred in mills, disregard is given to correct coats (and health and structure) so many of the pets everyone sees has soft coats. Poodles are water retreivers...their coat is supposed to be thick and coarse, so shed the water. Makes scissoring easier and look nicer too. ;-) Its possible that your dog is just done with coat change from puppy to adult coat, and since you clipped off all the "old" coat, you are noticing the coarser adult coat more. Be glad! Coarse coats matt less easily and stay cleaner than soft, cottony coats.  The more wiry hairs you are seeing, the better! lol


----------



## edenorchards (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm surprised! I've never seen a poodle with a soft coat! Ha, go figure. But I don't have much experience with purebred poodles.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

LOL...I thought something went wrong... Do the wiry hairs grow faster than the soft hairs?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

barqui said:


> LOL...I thought something went wrong... Do the wiry hairs grow faster than the soft hairs?


 Yes, they will.


----------

